# Can't Delete Folder or Files



## guapagirl (Sep 8, 2008)

I put some jpgs from my imac into a folder marked 'my photos' on a flash drive, then dragged them onto the desktop of my macbook (10.4.11).  

I later went to drag them into a separate folder on my desktop, but the original 'my photos' folder remained.  

I tried dragging it to the trash, but it wouldn't go, saying it was locked and I can't delete any of the pictures because after asking for authorisation it says it can't be moved because it can't be modified.

I can't move or rename either folder or their contents, but I need to get it off the macbook.  Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## guapagirl (Sep 12, 2008)

Bumping this... anyone?


----------



## fryke (Sep 12, 2008)

Seems like a permissions problem. Open Terminal.app, type "sudo rm -rf " without the quotes (note the space at the end) and drag the folder to the terminal window, then hit enter. This should prompt you for your administrator password. Enter that. You won't see what you're typing, btw., and hit enter again. The folder should be gone.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 12, 2008)

@ fryke .... does that work if you are using a Standard account type, or would you need to log into an admin account first .... I ask as whenever I've tried this sort of move my password is never accepted and I wondered if that was because I never use my Admin account for regular stuff .... ?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 12, 2008)

Sometimes only the admin account has been added to the sudoers file, so only an admin account would be able to "sudo" that command.  If you're not in the sudoers file, then it will simply fail and tell you so.

Another thing to try is to do a "Get Info" on those image files and check to make sure the "Locked" option is _not_ checked.  Sometimes the combination of FAT32/NTFS formatted drives, Windows, and copying the files to a Mac enable that "Locked" option.


----------



## guapagirl (Sep 13, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Sometimes only the admin account has been added to the sudoers file, so only an admin account would be able to "sudo" that command.  If you're not in the sudoers file, then it will simply fail and tell you so.
> 
> Another thing to try is to do a "Get Info" on those image files and check to make sure the "Locked" option is _not_ checked.  Sometimes the combination of FAT32/NTFS formatted drives, Windows, and copying the files to a Mac enable that "Locked" option.



Thanks guys.

I tried El diablo's suggestion first because it seemed easiest (I have admin account) and it worked perfectly.  

I'm a bit leary of going into terminal, fryke, because last time I did, I totally fecked up my whole computer.  I'm therefore relieved to not have had to use your suggestion!  thank you all for taking the time.  Liz


----------

